# ford 1700 hydraulic system



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

new to this, i have a ford 1700 4x4 that runs very good,but my hydraulic for to raise my bucket on the 3 pt hitch is getting very slow,now it won't raise stays down,so i drain the oil pull the filter out, it wasn't that bad,clean it put it back added new oil made sure the pump is working,and still cannot raise my hydraulic arms wont work. the leaver on the side of the seat afraid its not picking up the oil i guess, not sure if that is the problem hate to tear it down,or is that my problem? any help will help,,,thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the internal hydraulic screen is clean, and all the related O rings on the suction side of the hydraulic piping are good, with this model the symptoms you describe are either the valve under the seat, to the front of the lift cover has been shut off, or the piston seal on the lift cylinder piston has failed.

If the piston seal fails the hydraulic system just dumps all the oil flow and pressure right back into the sump.

There was also a Service Bulletin issued in 1982 regarding internal hydraulic pump seal failure, but if the pump pressure tests good, that is not the problem.


----------



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

peanut said:


> new to this, i have a ford 1700 4x4 that runs very good,but my hydraulic for to raise my bucket on the 3 pt hitch is getting very slow,now it won't raise stays down,so i drain the oil pull the filter out, it wasn't that bad,clean it put it back added new oil made sure the pump is working,and still cannot raise my hydraulic arms wont work. the leaver on the side of the seat afraid its not picking up the oil i guess, not sure if that is the problem hate to tear it down,or is that my problem? any help will help,,,thanks





RC Wells said:


> If the internal hydraulic screen is clean, and all the related O rings on the suction side of the hydraulic piping are good, with this model the symptoms you describe are either the valve under the seat, to the front of the lift cover has been shut off, or the piston seal on the lift cylinder piston has failed.
> 
> If the piston seal fails the hydraulic system just dumps all the oil flow and pressure right back into the sump.
> 
> There was also a Service Bulletin issued in 1982 regarding internal hydraulic pump seal failure, but if the pump pressure tests good, that is not the problem.


----------



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

i was thinking of the same thing also i guess i will try to fix the problem thanks


----------



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

just found out my hydraulic is working, i had air in the pipes, so i did everything right,sweating it out,lol


----------



## Joe LeRoy (Jan 26, 2021)

RC Wells said:


> If the internal hydraulic screen is clean, and all the related O rings on the suction side of the hydraulic piping are good, with this model the symptoms you describe are either the valve under the seat, to the front of the lift cover has been shut off, or the piston seal on the lift cylinder piston has failed.
> 
> If the piston seal fails the hydraulic system just dumps all the oil flow and pressure right back into the sump.
> 
> There was also a Service Bulletin issued in 1982 regarding internal hydraulic pump seal failure, but if the pump pressure tests good, that is not the problem.





RC Wells said:


> If the internal hydraulic screen is clean, and all the related O rings on the suction side of the hydraulic piping are good, with this model the symptoms you describe are either the valve under the seat, to the front of the lift cover has been shut off, or the piston seal on the lift cylinder piston has failed.
> 
> If the piston seal fails the hydraulic system just dumps all the oil flow and pressure right back into the sump.
> 
> There was also a Service Bulletin issued in 1982 regarding internal hydraulic pump seal failure, but if the pump pressure tests good, that is not the problem.


----------



## Joe LeRoy (Jan 26, 2021)

Do you happen to know the part number for the lift piston seal you have described..I can not find it anywhere


----------



## Baja Mike (Sep 9, 2018)

Joe LeRoy said:


> Do you happen to know the part number for the lift piston seal you have described..I can not find it anywhere


I believe that it is SBA050309012 according to my Ford 1700 parts manual. Availability might be an issue.


----------



## Baja Mike (Sep 9, 2018)

New Holland: SEAL, Part # SBA050309012


New Holland: SEAL, Part # SBA050309012 Buy Online & Save. SEAL



www.messicks.com


----------

